# Golden Memories -- A Poem for those who have dealt with loss



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got this from a friend and wanted to share with everyone.

_Golden Memories_

_They say memories are golden._
_Well, maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories
I only wanted you._

_A million times I needed you,
A million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you,
You never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
No one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway,
And heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven,
And bring you home again._

_Our family chain is broken_
_and nothing seems the same,_
_But as God calls us one by one_
_the chain will link again._

_Author unknown_


----------



## Vicky Holder (Apr 21, 2021)

My name is Vicky Holder and I am the author of this poem! The real title is called,”I ONLY WANTED YOU.”


----------

